# Galaxy Nexus CDMA Case



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

I have had a couple of flagship phones over the past few years but I am finally getting the opportunity to get the Galaxy Nexus. I know a lot of you don't use cases but I have had some bad luck in the past and esp being a network engineer for Honda inside the plant can be dangerous working on access points in the 30 ft plant ceilings.

I have used all the major brands such as otterbox and trident for my previous phones. I have narrowed the case down to the following two and once again find myself between two products and need help deciding. Keep in mind before your suggestions that I like to keep my phone in my pocket.

Any other suggestions are welcome and would like to know which ones you are using and why.

1- Otterbox Commuter

2- Case-Mate PoP

Thanks for your input.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have the Incipio 2 piece case and love it. I only use it when working out because i'm very careful the rest of the time but I am quite picky about cases and this one works well for me.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Off topic but which honda plant, if i may ask?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nctrnl (Jan 5, 2012)

I have 3 of the Androidified CruzerLite cases. They even work with the OEM extended battery. They have been working great, but sometimes due to the sensitivity of the volume controls, I have problems getting the volume exactly where I want it. I think that is probably the issue with any case on this device though. They are not as heavy duty as the otterbox, but I have dropped my phone a few times and have not had any issues. (Clumsy)


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Otterbox Defender!!! The case fits the phone with the extended battery which is a huge plus. Also, since the defender has a built in screen protector, there is no need to buy individual ones. It's SLIGHTLY bigger than the commuter and this case just takes abuse without damaging the phone. Worth 50 dollars if you ask me!


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> Otterbox Defender!!! The case fits the phone with the extended battery which is a huge plus. Also, since the defender has a built in screen protector, there is no need to buy individual ones. It's SLIGHTLY bigger than the commuter and this case just takes abuse without damaging the phone. Worth 50 dollars if you ask me!


How does that fit in your pocket?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> Honda Power Equipment, lunch break is 30 mins lol I eat in 5 and then surf the web...
> 
> How does that fit in your pocket?


Unless you're wearing tight pants with tight pockets, it fits fine!


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

I have the otter box defender as well. It is a little bulkier than some of the others but not too bad. Fits my pockets just fine. The only downside to it was the built in screen protector is hazy. I guess that's to reduce glare but made the screen look blurry. So to remedy I just took it out. Now all is well in my world.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## spiccolli (Jan 12, 2012)

I went with the commuter for a couple of reasons and I'm glad I did:

1. keeps the gnex skinny profile - didn't want to bulk up the phone too much
2. it is mostly plastic on the outside, not silicone - it slips into pockets much easier than the defender

the ONLY issue i have with it is that it is a bit cumbersome to take off and put on because it is such a tight fit.
but this is a good thing too - brings me back to #1 above.


----------



## AndroidStu (Jul 24, 2011)

I have the pop case with the extended battery from Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

AndroidStu said:


> I have the pop case with the extended battery from Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ground effects, dope.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Ground effects, dope.


i second that


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

im using the S-style case. i like it cause it has grip sides and fits pretty well. im just hoping that speck come out with cases for out phones. i like having a cool case. the ONLY thing i like about iphones are the cases they have out for it. so many options. i emailed www.speckproducts.com to see if they would be working on one and they sent back saying they dont know and wont give an answer so thiers no disappointment


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

sprovo said:


> im using the S-style case. i like it cause it has grip sides and fits pretty well. im just hoping that speck come out with cases for out phones. i like having a cool case. the ONLY thing i like about iphones are the cases they have out for it. so many options. i emailed www.speckproducts.com to see if they would be working on one and they sent back saying they dont know and wont give an answer so thiers no disappointment


*Speck Products* @*speckproducts*
Close

@*jkbucksot* Galaxy Nexus case is coming in Feb. It'll be black PixelSkin HD. RT/Make some noise and I can try for more colors/styles


----------



## AndroidStu (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol I just noticed that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

Diztronic. They're super cheap. High-quality feeling. AMAZING customer support.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Diztronic. They're super cheap. High-quality feeling. AMAZING customer support.


+1. They make a great case! For the price, and quality, you can't beat it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Eli said:


> +1. They make a great case! For the price, and quality, you can't beat it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


True. Rev 3 cases are a huge improvement (also the only type they sell now so don't worry about getting the wrong one). Nice protection, easy to put on and remove, and yes, the price is bomb.


----------

